# new in At Monza



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

This amazing Meguiars Perfect Clarity Glass Towel is specially made for use on glass, mirrors etc, it is made from a very high quality lint free shortpile microfibre material, this is really the business for cleaning glass without leaving marks behind that you normally get from standard cheaper so-called microfibre glass cloths. Unique microfiber weave delivers a streak-free & lint free finish this Meguiars Perfect Clarity Glass Towel outperforms traditional microfiber & terry towel they are a reusable towel that's crafted with durable material so you can use again and again (machine washable and they are pecifically designed for maximum performance on interior & exterior glass & mirrors the towels are also colour-coded blue so you know they are specifically for glass cleaning

Size: 16″ x 16″

PERFECT CLARITY GLASS: The special microfibre towel optimizes the cleaning of glass surfaces, enabling you to easily polish and clean car glass windows or windscreens or mirrored surfaces, without leaving any streaks, wiping marks or cleaning stains.
CLEAN GLASS: Best used with Meguiar's Perfect Clarity Glass Cleaner
STREAK FREE FINISH: This glass towel when used with the Meguiar's Perfect Clarity Glass Cleaner will give you a streak free and lint free finish
CAR CLEANING: This towel has been specially designed for cleaning automotive glass, outperforming traditional glass cleaning towels.
MACHINE WASHABLE: Wash with other microfibres at 40 degrees. Do not use fabric softeners.

Meguiars Perfect Clarity Glass Towel
£12.99
https://www.monzacarcare.com/shop/accessories/cloths/meguiars-perfect-clarity-glass-towel/


----------

